

Execute - GFuller
http://executebook.com/

======
xauronx
Looks interesting. I like the video, I felt inspired just watching actually.
Except that the poor girl forgot her laptop on the beach.

$15 for eBook is a hard sell but I'll probably pick it up eventually if only
because I'm one of those chumps that sits on ideas instead of executing.
Reading this book will be a good excuse to not do anything productive.

